# Lost - Something Nice Back Home - 5/1/08 *Spoilers*



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Seriously, no thread at 20 minutes after? 

I found that to be the most disappointing episode ever.
Yes we found out what Jack did between the trial and going crazy, but no answers.
The appendix removal was anti-climatic, cause well, we knew he was going to live, so i found that to be pointless, except to see that jack and kate are in-loooove. 

We have more hope that everyone is alive back on the island but I needed more... more! 

The too early for chinese line was funny.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Jack knows that Aaron is is nephew.


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

Turtleboy said:


> Jack knows that Aaron is is nephew.


I thought the same thing


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

It wasn't disappointing. It slowed down quite a bit to give us a breather, but there were A LOT of interesting tidbits, a bunch of which will make the Jaters very happy people.

<stereotypical male>
A lot of good Kate eye candy today. 
</stereotypical male>

I was so sad to hear of the official news on the passing of Rousseau and Karl, though.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> Jack knows that Aaron is is nephew.


I thought the same thing. Especially with Claire's "vision" along with Jack's "vision" being the same person. This will definitely have to be a relationship reveal to both characters this season and Sawyer will most likely be the catalyst.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

So much for the reverse-chronology theory of the flash-forwards...


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

tewcewl said:


> It wasn't disappointing. It slowed down quite a bit to give us a breather


I was on a lost high after last week... i needed my fix!  
We can breathe this summer,...errr, till next Jan?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

So this episode takes place in August, 2006, no?


----------



## PKurmas (Apr 24, 2001)

I wasn't disappointed, but it wasn't so much the Jack story that I thought was advancing anything. The biggest advance I saw there was Rose's comment that people don't get sick on the island, they get better, so why is Jack ill?

"Every man for himself" is really beginning to come out. 
* Jin's conversation in Korean with Charlotte. 
* Daniel openly disagreeing with Charlotte. 
* Lapidus protecting Sawyer, Claire & Aaron, and Miles.

How much Charlotte and Daniel really don't know was clear at the clinic... what'd she say about Daniel's comment about the power source? "Another question for the list"

Back to waiting for next week again...


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Well, we sorta know how Aaron ended up without his mom... though we don't know where she is.

We know Jacks dad is back. 

We don't know who is more nuts... Hurley or Jack.

I liked this episode. Besides, Kate is smokin' hot.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> Jack knows that Aaron is is nephew.


Maybe. All he said was "You're not even related to him!" which doesnt explicitly prove that he knows or not.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

"What are you? Her brother?"

After that line I was pretty sure that Jack/Claire/Sawyer would find out about Jack and Claire's paternity soon. Jack's line about Kate not even being related to Aaron pretty much sealed it.


Also, interesting that Sawyer chose to stay on the island, according to Jack. That means there was at least some discussion and agreement about who the Oceanic 6 would be, and who would stay on the island.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I just finished watching this and found it both interesting and yet predictable. As the OP said, I knew Jack would be okay because he is alive in the flashforwards. 

Is his getting the other doctor to give him an rx the beginning of his drug addiction as we saw earlier this season?

What did Sawyer ask Kate to do? Talk to the woman and his daughter? Give them some money or support? I wonder if kate will know that it is the same woman that helped her.


----------



## jhowell (Sep 19, 2006)

In the first flash forward it seemed to me that they took pains to show Jack without his shirt and I didn't see any appendix scar. Is this a clue or was I just not paying close enough attention?


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

My appendix scar is below my beltline.

Jack told her it needed to be about two inches lower. I doubt you'd see a scar if he was wearing pants.


----------



## 503Blunts (Apr 8, 2005)

tewcewl said:


> It wasn't disappointing. It slowed down quite a bit to give us a breather


After an excellent episode last week, you want to call that one a breather? I couldn't be more disappointed.. worst episode ever.

I haven't ever watched paint dry, but I assume it goes something like that. What an excruciatingly LONG 40 minutes.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

503Blunts said:


> After an excellent episode last week, you want to call that one a breather? I couldn't be more disappointed.. worst episode ever.
> 
> I haven't ever watched paint dry, but I assume it goes something like that. What an excruciatingly LONG 40 minutes.


If you think this is the worst episode of Lost yet, you must have started with Season Four. Does the name Bai Ling ring a bell?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Is his getting the other doctor to give him an rx the beginning of his drug addiction as we saw earlier this season?


I would say yes.

So did the Island take Claire?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

JYoung said:


> I would say yes.
> 
> So did the Island take Claire?


It reminded me of the time she got taken by the others. I bet the paramilitary guys took her.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

503Blunts said:


> After an excellent episode last week, you want to call that one a breather? I couldn't be more disappointed.. worst episode ever.
> 
> I haven't ever watched paint dry, but I assume it goes something like that. What an excruciatingly LONG 40 minutes.


I really enjoyed it. I also enjoyed The Office tonight. What the hell is wrong with me?


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

3 things quick:

1) Almost felt like Sawyer was posessed by Charlie
2) Liked the millenium falcon
3) Maybe Kate went to kill Ben as a promise to Sawyer?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

betts4 said:


> I wonder if kate will know that it is the same woman that helped her.


Remind me what this is about?

Yea, pretty boring episode minus the HUGE reveals about Jack's dad and Jack knowing about Aaron.

No mention yet of the TiVo in Kate's living room... that was RECORDING! Nice touch! (it was a Series2 that clearly had green and red lights glowing)


----------



## jwehman (Feb 26, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> Yea, pretty boring episode minus the HUGE reveals about Jack's dad


What the so HUGE about seeing Jack/Claire's dad? Other than he appeared off the island, or held Aaron (after appearing to Claire)?


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I didn't recognize Jack's dad holding Claire's baby, but I guess I was so bored I didn't care to rewind it and examine it further. I thought the best scene by far was with Hurley & Jack.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Philly Bill said:


> My appendix scar is below my beltline.
> 
> Jack told her it needed to be about two inches lower. I doubt you'd see a scar if he was wearing pants.


Was yours done lathroscopically, or the old-fashion way.

I went back to look for a scar after watching the episode. It wasn't noticible when he got out of bed, but that part of his abdomen was a bit more in shadow. It isn't until he gets to the kitchen that we can see the scar.

Speaking of the kitchen. In the evening, when Jack caught Kate on the phone, it suddenly occurred to me that this might actually be Jack's house and not Kate's as we were led to believe. Seems odd that Kate would be living in Jack's house without him during the trial. But the again, Jack is a pretty selfless guy and I could totally see him giving the house over to Kate so she could raise Aaron during such a difficult time.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

So the Cerberus didn't kill Keamy and his men. Interesting. Why would it spare them? I don't like that.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I did like them showing the newspaper Red Sox/Yankees headline, so we would know exactly when it took place.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

stevieleej said:


> I thought that was very odd. All that screaming and only one person was being carried? Cerberus was very mad. There should have been more damage.


I agree.

I though perhaps those were the only survivors, but then figured that 4 soldiers is all that could fit onto one chopper flight (plus the pilot). So it's VERY STRANGE that such a pissed-off smoke monster did nothing more than give one of them a limp. Perhaps Ben told Smokey not to kill.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Philly Bill said:


> ...I liked this episode. Besides, Kate is smokin' hot.


Any ep with Kate in her skivvies is a *GOOD* ep.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

Mike Farrington said:


> Was yours done lathroscopically, or the old-fashion way.
> 
> I went back to look for a scar after watching the episode. It wasn't noticible when he got out of bed, but that part of his abdomen was a bit more in shadow. It isn't until he gets to the kitchen that we can see the scar.
> 
> Speaking of the kitchen. In the evening, when Jack caught Kate on the phone, it suddenly occurred to me that this might actually be Jack's house and not Kate's as we were led to believe. Seems odd that Kate would be living in Jack's house without him during the trial. But the again, Jack is a pretty selfless guy and I could totally see him giving the house over to Kate so she could raise Aaron during such a difficult time.


that's funny. i just had an appendectomy (open) last week, so this episode was kind of a nice little tribute to me , but i was looking for the scar in that opening sequence and didn't see it. So i thought..hmm... are they all dead like Hurley said?

Then i saw your post and went back to look again. Yup, it's there. Real quick flash of it, but it's there.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> I did like them showing the newspaper Red Sox/Yankees headline, so we would know exactly when it took place.


I thought the headline was to show when it took place, too. But since I don't pay attention to sports, I still didn't know when it took place.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> Remind me what this is about?


I can't remember the episode title, but kate meets up with a woman who knows sawyer or is going to know sawyer and bear his daughter. The woman helps Kate visit kate's mom and even dresses like kate to see what protection there is around mom.

Episode title anyone?

I was thinking last night that if Kate is doing something for Sawyer, maybe it is to check on his daughter (on another episode I think he set up a trust fund for her when he was in prison).


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

jamesbobo said:


> I thought the headline was to show when it took place, too. But since I don't pay attention to sports, I still didn't know when it took place.


Most of the information visible in the paper indicates that it would have been August 31, 2007 (the Angels-Astros score contradicts this, but everything in the main article points to the Red Sox-Yankees game from August 30). Which confirms that the date from the newspaper in Through The Looking Glass was a prop error (or a case of people assuming it was meant to indicate an actual date), since that was from April 2007, four months before this episode.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jhowell said:


> In the first flash forward it seemed to me that they took pains to show Jack without his shirt and I didn't see any appendix scar. Is this a clue or was I just not paying close enough attention?


I noticed that too, and we saw way below his beltline.


milo99 said:


> ... Yup, it's there. Real quick flash of it, but it's there.


I did NOT see it, and I watched it very closely and several times.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

jwehman said:


> What the so HUGE about seeing Jack/Claire's dad? Other than he appeared off the island, or held Aaron (after appearing to Claire)?


I'd call them hints, as opposed to reveals, but if the conclusions people are drawing are correct, then I'd agree that they're HUGE. I.e., that Jack and Claire put the pieces together that they are brother and sister.

My speculation regarding this: Sawyer's "choice" was to stay on the island to keep looking for Claire. He told Jack about Claire "seeing" her dad, Jack makes the connection because of his own visions and knowing that Christian had a child in Australia. Perhaps Sawyer is even involved in making the connection because of the previous connection between seeing their father in the bar and telling Jack about it. Although I doubt he'd appear to Sawyer so that seems unlikely.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

scottykempf said:


> Maybe. All he said was "You're not even related to him!" which doesnt explicitly prove that he knows or not.


I think it was meant as a strong hint. If he had said "YOU're not even related to him" I think it would have been too obvious. They usually try to be at least a little bit subtle.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Is his getting the other doctor to give him an rx the beginning of his drug addiction as we saw earlier this season?
> 
> What did Sawyer ask Kate to do? Talk to the woman and his daughter? Give them some money or support? I wonder if kate will know that it is the same woman that helped her.


Considering that he takes it with alcohol, I think that's a safe bet.

If she actually meets with her, then I'm sure she does. Only question is would she have been able to figure it out before that.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

scottykempf said:


> Maybe. All he said was "You're not even related to him!" which doesnt explicitly prove that he knows or not.


The inflection in his voice (*"You're"* being strongly emphasized), his body language, Kate's body language, made it unambiguous IMHO that Jack has figured out that Claire is his half sister.

Claire's vision of her (same as Jack's) father is an additional hint of this.

We don't know exactly how Jack put the pieces together yet, but it seems absolutely clear that he did.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Fish Man said:


> The inflection in his voice (*"You're"* being strongly emphasized), his body language, Kate's body language, made it unambiguous IMHO that Jack has figured out that Claire is his half sister.
> 
> Claire's vision of her (same as Jack's) father is an additional hint of this.
> 
> We don't know exactly how Jack put the pieces together yet, but it seems absolutely clear that he did.


I guess I missed it if he emphasized that. If so, disregard my earlier post.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

betts4 said:


> What did Sawyer ask Kate to do? Talk to the woman and his daughter? Give them some money or support? I wonder if kate will know that it is the same woman that helped her.


Yeah, I'm betting that Kate promised to check in on his daughter for him and that's the erand she was running for him.



jeff125va said:


> My speculation regarding this: Sawyer's "choice" was to stay on the island to keep looking for Claire. He told Jack about Claire "seeing" her dad, Jack makes the connection because of his own visions and knowing that Christian had a child in Australia. Perhaps Sawyer is even involved in making the connection because of the previous connection between seeing their father in the bar and telling Jack about it. Although I doubt he'd appear to Sawyer so that seems unlikely.





Fish Man said:


> We don't know exactly how Jack put the pieces together yet, but it seems absolutely clear that he did.


I think Miles is the missing piece here. He has the ability to talk to the dead. He's going to be the one to let Jack in on the fact that him and Claire are half brother and sister.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

spikedavis said:


> If you think this is the worst episode of Lost yet, you must have started with Season Four. Does the name Bai Ling ring a bell?


Don't feed him.



stevieleej said:


> I thought that was very odd. All that screaming and only one person was being carried? Cerberus was very mad. There should have been more damage.


This really bugged me. It felt like a total cop out. Suddenly I was watching Alias or Adam West as Batman or something. Cheap writing.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

unicorngoddess said:


> I think Miles is the missing piece here. He has the ability to talk to the dead. He's going to be the one to let Jack in on the fact that him and Claire are half brother and sister.


Miles isn't talking to the dead. Jack's dad is alive (and is Jacob.) 

(Not basing this on any future knowledge, btw.)


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree that there is a very, very strong implication that Jack knows about Aaron being his nephew. The line, though, was just ambiguous enough to make it another Sun/Jae thing -- I bet the writers did that on purpose and are spilling their drinks through their noses reading this now.

Interesting that Jack begins seeing his dad *before* he starts taking sleeping pills and alcohol. So he's not hallucinating (at least not drug-induced). And it's likely not Cerberus (he can't get over a 12' fence, much less fly a few thousand miles over water). 

So what is he? Well, it could still be a hallucination. Maybe Jack did some time trippin' of his own while on the Island (or, perhaps, getting off the Island, like what happened to Desmond in the helicopter). Perhaps that's affected his brain (like the people on the boat who killed themselves). 

Or, of course, it could really be Jack's father, now that time/space traveling has been introduced. Of course that would mean that Christian (before he died) would have had to visit the location where the trips begin (somewhere cold). 

Lastly, could it be "Jacob"? We still don't know who Jacob is, but he appears to look a lot like Christian. Is it the same person, or could Jacob be one of the original "Black Rock" people, and Christian is his descendant? 

Anyhow, all that to say that I didn't think this episode was boring at all. It gave me lots of things to wonder about.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

stevieleej said:


> I thought that was very odd. All that screaming and only one person was being carried? Cerberus was very mad. There should have been more damage.


Well, I'm not sure that they'd be carrying dead bodies back to the chopper.

BTW, were the mercs the ones who buried Rousseau and Karl?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

NoThru22 said:


> Miles isn't talking to the dead. Jack's dad is alive (and is Jacob.)
> 
> (Not basing this on any future knowledge, btw.)


I don't buy that theory. I think its just like when Ecko saw his brother.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

wprager said:


> We still don't know who Jacob is, but he appears to look a lot like Christian. Is it the same person, or could Jacob be one of the original "Black Rock" people, and Christian is his descendant?


It doesn't necessarily mean that Christian = Jacob, but the face we saw in the cabin was absolutely that of Christian Shephard.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> I don't buy that theory. I think its just like when Ecko saw his brother.


Maybe not _just_ like that, since it was in a dream, but Christian is certainly dead. It's just a question of exactly what "dead" means in the Lost universe.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Sadly, this episode gave me a personal time-travel flashback to LOST's first seasons when I "wanted Jack dead". I thought I'd moved on, but no.

I did enjoy the Kate eye candy.

Very pleased at the hint that Sawyer may be around, just back on the island. And did not like the writers' choice to have unprecedented minimal damage inflicted on the Mercs by Smokey. Worst episode of 2008.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

NoThru22 said:


> Miles isn't talking to the dead. Jack's dad is alive (and is Jacob.)
> 
> (Not basing this on any future knowledge, btw.)


According to the previews for next week


Spoiler



Jacob says "I've been dead for 12 years".


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

You know, just because they said Sawyer "chose to stay", they did NOT complete that sentence with "on the island".


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

MitchO said:


> You know, just because they said Sawyer "chose to stay", they did NOT complete that sentence with "on the island".


I'm sure that he meant "on the island" but I think there's a possibility that Jack was referring to Sawyer's original choice to go with Locke. They seem to be setting up a scenario where Sawyer and Jack meet up again, especially with the Claire and Christian stuff, but they could simply be misleading us.

But since Aaron has to get to Kate somehow, that seems highly unlikely.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

jeff125va said:


> Maybe not _just_ like that, since it was in a dream, but Christian is certainly dead. It's just a question of exactly what "dead" means in the Lost universe.


No, I'm not talking about the dream. I'm talking about when Ecko was injured and he saw his "brother" and he was talking to him and his brother said something along the lines of implying that he wasn't REALLY his brother. I think it's whatever that force is that's making some people see dead people. As for why they're also seeing them off island..."infected" maybe???


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

jamesbobo said:


> According to the previews for next week
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I thought that was Ben's father...NOT Jacob.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

philw1776 said:


> I did enjoy the Kate eye candy.
> 
> Very pleased at the hint that Sawyer may be around, just back on the island. And did not like the writers' choice to have unprecedented minimal damage inflicted on the Mercs by Smokey. Worst episode of 2008.


Agreed. Well, I didn't think it was "bad", just not as good as any of the others.

And agreed about Sawyer. The more it seems that their rescue is approaching, the more disappointed I am that Sawyer will not be among the six. He is by far my favorite character on the show.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> No, I'm not talking about the dream. I'm talking about when Ecko was injured and he saw his "brother" and he was talking to him and his brother said something along the lines of implying that he wasn't REALLY his brother. I think it's whatever that force is that's making some people see dead people. As for why they're also seeing them off island..."infected" maybe???


Gotcha. Still, I think the various apparitions all seem to have a different quality to them. Christian, for the most part, is rather elusive. But Charlie, for example, when he appears to Hurley just sits right down and chats with him. I dunno... maybe at some point they'll tie all the dead characters' appearances together somehow.


----------



## michad (Sep 9, 2002)

Spoiler



That was a dharma dude named Horace Goodspeed...not Jacob





Spoiler



Also, not Ben's dad





jamesbobo said:


> According to the previews for next week
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> I noticed that too, and we saw way below his beltline.
> 
> I did NOT see it, and I watched it very closely and several times.


well, first, i have HD, so i don't know how visible it is in SD. Anyway, i saw it when he goes to the kitchen, right after he trips over the toy, he goes to pick up the wine glasses and put them in the sink. It's in those few frames, he's reaching with his arms, and his right abdomen is exposed.

The only thing about it was that the scar is a little north to south, vs east to west, but there's no question in HD that it's a scar. (right before that shot, when he's just tripped over the toy, there's a shadow line on the right side that may look like a scar, but it's just the contour of his abdomen, so that wasn't it)

edit: to correct the scene description and upload the screen shot below.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

I am mad to see Ben with no beat up marks. After last week with him turning on the smoke monster, you'd think someone would beat out of him how the island works by now and why. Why be scared with that smoke thing available? Why not use it before they even arrive at the house?

When Ben was so panicking over someone coming and then sees his daughter, why not turn on the smoke thing then first? Also, there is a guy by Ben with a rifle and Ben lets the guy who killed daughter just walk off into woods, he did not even run. Why didn't Ben just shoot the guy in the head as soon as he stood out in open? And especially after he shot her? Very poor writing I think.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Did the doctor that wrote the prescription for Jack play Darcy Hawkins on Jericho? She looks so familiar...

Most of the scene where Jin confronts the redhead (can't recall her name) and accuses her of understanding Korean is spoken entirely in Korean, with subtitles at the bottom of the screen. My local station chose that scene to put up a banner at the bottom of the screen that ran the full length of the screen, promoing a feature coming up on the local newscast. The banner completely obscured all of the subtitles.  Still, I think I got the gist of it.

Jack saw Hurley. Hurley gave Jack the message from Charlie that Jack shouldn't raise Aaron. Then Jack goes home and proposes to Kate. Was Jack doing so despite Hurley/Charlie's warning, or did he propose because he knows that Kate is a runner, and that if he proposes she'll take off?


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

danterner said:


> Did the doctor that wrote the prescription for Jack play Darcy Hawkins on Jericho? She looks so familiar...
> 
> Most of the scene where Jin confronts the redhead (can't recall her name) and accuses her of understanding Korean is spoken entirely in Korean, with subtitles at the bottom of the screen. My local station chose that scene to put up a banner at the bottom of the screen that ran the full length of the screen, promoing a feature coming up on the local newscast. The banner completely obscured all of the subtitles.  Still, I think I got the gist of it.
> 
> Jack saw Hurley. Hurley gave Jack the message from Charlie that Jack shouldn't raise Aaron. Then Jack goes home and proposes to Kate. Was Jack doing so despite Hurley/Charlie's warning, or did he propose because he knows that Kate is a runner, and that if he proposes she'll take off?


Yes.

Did you see the subtitles where Jin threatened to break Daniel's fingers one-by-one?

I don't think Jack intentionally or even subconsciously proposed to Kate because he thought she would leave. I don't think he believed Hurley in the first place, he thought he was nuts. Well, probably not entirely since he also sees a dead person, but unless he knew what Richard Malkin had said, that part would have made no sense to him. But I've sorta thought it was strange that Jack wouldn't want to be around Aaron simply because he's his nephew, so who knows? I've sorta thought it was just that Aaron reminded him of the people who were left on the island, but clearly he's at least rationalized whatever happened, since he said that Sawyer made his own choice.

That does bring up the point I was thinking of though, namely that Hurley sort of resurrected Richard Malkin's warning, which had been left extremely ambiguous after his conversation with Eko. It certainly seems that Hurley got that message through supernatural means.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

danterner said:


> Jack saw Hurley. Hurley gave Jack the message from Charlie that Jack shouldn't raise Aaron. Then Jack goes home and proposes to Kate. Was Jack doing so despite Hurley/Charlie's warning, or did he propose because he knows that Kate is a runner, and that if he proposes she'll take off?


Charlie's message was you shouldn't raise him. Aaron shouldn't be raised an an other.

But for some reason my brain went to raising the dead and I figured Charlie's message was referring to Jack's dad.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Jack knows that Aaron is is nephew.


I agree that he eventually finds out. It will be interesting to see how.



appleye1 said:


> It reminded me of the time she got taken by the others. I bet the paramilitary guys took her.


Nope. No way Christian appears to her, holds her kid, and leads her into the jungle just so Keamy can take her. Christian's appearance is clearly something designed by the Island, while Keamy is there to hurt the Island.


milo99 said:


> well, first, i have HD, so i don't know how visible it is in SD. Anyway, i saw it when he goes to the kitchen, right after he trips over the toy, he goes to pick up the wine glasses and put them in the sink. It's in those few frames, he's reaching with his arms, and his right abdomen is exposed.
> 
> The only thing about it was that the scar is a little north to south, vs east to west, but there's no question in HD that it's a scar. (right before that shot, when he's just tripped over the toy, there's a shadow line on the right side that may look like a scar, but it's just the contour of his abdomen, so that wasn't it)
> 
> edit: to correct the scene description and upload the screen shot below.


Wow, that scar is way too high for an appendectomy scar.


visionary said:


> I am mad to see Ben with no beat up marks. After last week with him turning on the smoke monster, you'd think someone would beat out of him how the island works by now and why. Why be scared with that smoke thing available? Why not use it before they even arrive at the house?
> 
> When Ben was so panicking over someone coming and then sees his daughter, why not turn on the smoke thing then first? Also, there is a guy by Ben with a rifle and Ben lets the guy who killed daughter just walk off into woods, he did not even run. Why didn't Ben just shoot the guy in the head as soon as he stood out in open? And especially after he shot her? Very poor writing I think.


Did we even see Ben in this episode? What are you talking about?


danterner said:


> Did the doctor that wrote the prescription for Jack play Darcy Hawkins on Jericho? She looks so familiar...


Yes, that was her. It took me a bit to figure it out, but when my wife said she didn't look familiar at all, it was easy to narrow down to the shows only I watch and she doesn't.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jeff125va said:


> I don't think Jack intentionally or even subconsciously proposed to Kate because he thought she would leave. I don't think he believed Hurley in the first place, he thought he was nuts. Well, probably not entirely since he also sees a dead person, but unless he knew what Richard Malkin had said, that part would have made no sense to him. But I've sorta thought it was strange that Jack wouldn't want to be around Aaron simply because he's his nephew, so who knows? I've sorta thought it was just that Aaron reminded him of the people who were left on the island, but clearly he's at least rationalized whatever happened, since he said that Sawyer made his own choice.


Jack hadn't seen his father yet when he proposed.

Speaking of the scene where Jack saw Christian, did anyone else think of the famous HH thread when Jack was trying to find the source of the beep?


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow, that scar is way too high for an appendectomy scar.


too high? no, it's in the right place. I just had an appendectomy last week and my cut is about 1.5 inches below the belly button, to the right. But again, mine's more lateral than diagonal- that's the part that doesn't look right.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Jack hadn't seen his father yet when he proposed.
> 
> Speaking of the scene where Jack saw Christian, did anyone else think of the famous HH thread when Jack was trying to find the source of the beep?


YES! that was my first thought!!!


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Speaking of the scene where Jack saw Christian, did anyone else think of the famous HH thread when Jack was trying to find the source of the beep?


My first thought was, "wouldn't it be awesome if the beep is coming from a CO detector buried in a drawer somwhere?"


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

danterner said:


> Jack saw Hurley. Hurley gave Jack the message from Charlie that Jack shouldn't raise Aaron. Then Jack goes home and proposes to Kate. Was Jack doing so despite Hurley/Charlie's warning, or did he propose because he knows that Kate is a runner, and that if he proposes she'll take off?


No, it's because Jack is an idiot.
He should be tapping Juliette.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

JYoung said:


> No, it's because Jack is an idiot.
> He should be tapping Juliette.


I've got two words for you: Threesome!  (somewhat obscure Joey from "Friends" quote)


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Jack hadn't seen his father yet when he proposed.


Jack saw the back of his head, or the back of someone's head that looked similar, prior to that.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Jack saw the back of his head, or the back of someone's head that looked similar, prior to that.


True, but it wasn't until after the proposal that he saw Christian for sure.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

What's this all about? 
Reusing props?

and besides to look at Kate's behind.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Cindy1230 said:


> and besides to look at Kate's behind.


Is there something else in that shot?...



I've never been much of a Kate fan, but whoa. She was pretty hot in this episode.

Oh, yeah, the recycled arts & crafts are weird...


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

I didn't catch the reference until I looked it up..
but Sawyer calls Miles "Donger" -Long Duc Dong from Sixteen Candles. Hehe. 
_"Automobile...?"_


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

Cindy1230 said:


> I didn't catch the reference until I looked it up..
> but Sawyer calls Miles "Donger" -Long Duc Dong from Sixteen Candles. Hehe.
> _"Automobile...?"_


Ha! I caught that. I love that movie!


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

No more yankee my wankee.....the Donger need food!


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Cindy1230 said:


> What's this all about?
> Reusing props?
> 
> and besides to look at Kate's behind.


Oh man, I'm just waiting for the Lost fundamentalists who will insist that there's some sort of connection.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

I can't believe I missed the Donger appelation. Sawyer is my fav.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Cindy1230 said:


> I didn't catch the reference until I looked it up..
> but Sawyer calls Miles "Donger" -Long Duc Dong from Sixteen Candles. Hehe.
> _"Automobile...?"_


Wait, I heard the "Donger" reference, and immediately thought of Sixteen Candles, but are you saying that Ken Leung played Long Duc Dong, or am I reading too much into your comment?

Edit: OK, I looked him up on imdb and he was not in Sixteen Candles. I guess I missed the point of your post.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Out of the additional questions that this episode brought up, I am especially intrigued that they brought back the idea that Aaron is to be raised ONLY by Claire, not by anyone else.

Any clues to why? We have yet to see anything mystical about Aaron unlike Walt.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm still waiting for Miles to tell somebody that Nikki and Paolo were buried alive. That's the first thing I thought of when he stopped in the jungle.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> I'm still waiting for Miles to tell somebody that Nikki and Paolo were buried alive. That's the first thing I thought of when he stopped in the jungle.


well, at least in this ep its more clear that Miles speaks w/ the dead. In his debut, there was mucho debate about whether or not he was legit or conning people.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> I'm still waiting for Miles to tell somebody that Nikki and Paolo were buried alive. That's the first thing I thought of when he stopped in the jungle.


He hasn't even made it to the Losties beach yet. Maybe it'll come up once he gets there.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Was that a new tat on Jack's back in the FF??


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Cindy1230 said:


> What's this all about?
> Reusing props?
> 
> and besides to look at Kate's behind.





jeff125va said:


> Oh man, I'm just waiting for the Lost fundamentalists who will insist that there's some sort of connection.


Maybe Hurley, having not much to do in an insane asylum, is sending some of the art projects (that they clearly make there) to his friends? (Jack or Kate)

No far-reaching stretch to see a connection there.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Jack hadn't seen his father yet when he proposed.
> 
> Speaking of the scene where Jack saw Christian, did anyone else think of the famous HH thread when Jack was trying to find the source of the beep?


Whoosh.. HH?


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I guess I missed the point of your post.


Just to notify the masses where Donger came from, because I figured not everyone caught it, but you did


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

jkeegan said:


> Whoosh.. HH?


HH = happy hour

damn.. can't believe this was 3 years ago
http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=239068&highlight=beep


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jkeegan said:


> Whoosh.. HH?


Happy Hour. There was a thread many years ago where someone had a mysterious intermittent "beep" in their house and couldn't find the source of it. After a couple of years, several people from Happy Hour made the road trip to this person's house to solve the mystery. Turned out to be a CO2 detector in the back of a drawer.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

milo99 said:


> HH = happy hour
> 
> damn.. can't believe this was 2.5 years ago
> http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=239068&highlight=beep


I thought that was going to turn out to be an office prank  gone too far.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Happy Hour. There was a thread many years ago where someone had a mysterious intermittent "beep" in their house and couldn't find the source of it. After a couple of years, several people from Happy Hour made the road trip to this person's house to solve the mystery. Turned out to be a CO2 detector in the back of a drawer.


a coupe of weeks, not years


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Beep.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

milo99 said:


> a coupe of weeks, not years


Ah, I didn't follow the thread when it was live, and I thought I remembered it going on for quite a while before the gang made the roadtrip. Guess I remembered wrong.


----------



## TiMo Tim (Jul 20, 2001)

Paperboy2003 said:


> No more yankee my wankee.....the Donger need food!


I used that same quote in an email yesterday afternoon, so I laughed when I heard the Donger reference.

(At first, I wasn't sure whether he said "Donner" or "Donger". Since Miles is Asian, and we don't know him to be a cannibal (yet), I figured he said Donger.)


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Mike Farrington said:


> I agree.
> 
> I though perhaps those were the only survivors, but then figured that 4 soldiers is all that could fit onto one chopper flight (plus the pilot). So it's VERY STRANGE that such a pissed-off smoke monster did nothing more than give one of them a limp. Perhaps Ben told Smokey not to kill.


How many people fit on the helicopter...? cause I just FF thru again and there were 6 soldiers plus lapidus. screencap


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

If we look back at the scene in the parking garage after Kate's trial, Jack seemed to have an unexplained dread of seeing Aaron. He was trying to give up Kate because of him. I took it that he had been told somehow way back, like maybe when they left the island, that he had to stay away from Aaron. Then he ignores it and moves in with Kate and at that point his addiction surfaces and his life falls apart. 

If you have an orphan baby and you have his uncle, who is a respected doctor and Kate who is wanted for murder, why would she have had him in the first place? Maybe it's not public knowledge that Jack is his uncle. 

Are we going to see Claire again before the Oceanic 6 take off for home?


----------



## Rosenkavalier (Nov 9, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So much for the reverse-chronology theory of the flash-forwards...


I almost couldn't stay focused on the first 1/3rd of the show, because I was trying to figure out how this could possibly come "before" the other Flash-Forwards. Once I gave up and accepted that it didn't come before, and it was following an already-revealed event, I was actually kind of sad...


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Did anybody else get the feeling Juliet wanted Jack unconscious during the surgery so he couldn't see what she was going to do? Plus she did the diagnosis on him - my theory is she even gave him some drug that could mimic the symptoms of an appendix about to rupture, so she could open him up.

I've got this sneaking feeling she implanted something in him - like a homing device or something.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Bananfish said:


> Did anybody else get the feeling Juliet wanted Jack unconscious during the surgery so he couldn't see what she was going to do? Plus she did the diagnosis on him - my theory is she even gave him some drug that could mimic the symptoms of an appendix about to rupture, so she could open him up.
> 
> I've got this sneaking feeling she implanted something in him - like a homing device or something.


You have trust issues


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

jamesbobo said:


> According to the previews for next week
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





unicorngoddess said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was Ben's father...NOT Jacob.


We definitely thought it was


Spoiler



Ben's father as well. But then upon some research at Lost Media, we discovered it was one of the guys that welcomed Ben's father onto the island: http://gallery.lost-media.com/displayimage-1287-83.html And here he is from the preview: http://gallery.lost-media.com/displayimage-lastup-39-2.html





Bananfish said:


> Did anybody else get the feeling Juliet wanted Jack unconscious during the surgery so he couldn't see what she was going to do? Plus she did the diagnosis on him - my theory is she even gave him some drug that could mimic the symptoms of an appendix about to rupture, so she could open him up.
> 
> I've got this sneaking feeling she implanted something in him - like a homing device or something.


That thought never entered my mind.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

philw1776 said:


> You have trust issues


Nope....exact same thought crossed my mind.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Mike Farrington said:


> Was yours done lathroscopically, or the old-fashion way..


I dunno.

I had an appendix when I went to sleep. When I woke up it was gone!


----------



## jhowell (Sep 19, 2006)

Philly Bill said:


> I dunno.
> 
> I had an appendix when I went to sleep. When I woke up it was gone!


Are you Locke? You should count your kidneys!


----------



## CarynFromHermosa (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't have HD...so those of you who do, please chime in. When Jack was sitting in his car (van, whatever it was) outside of Hurley's assylum at night....I thought I saw someone sitting on the bench. Was the point of this that Jack wanted to see if Charlie was really there?? If so (or not) was Charlie (or for that matter Hurley) there?? on my TV all I saw were shadows that would suggest one person was there although it did change at some point.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

My wife pointed out an interesting thing about this episode - Claire doesn't know that her father is dead! That puts a whole new spin on their little encounter in the woods...at least to me.


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

hapdrastic said:


> My wife pointed out an interesting thing about this episode - Claire doesn't know that her father is dead! That puts a whole new spin on their little encounter in the woods...at least to me.


That's right!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Bananfish said:


> Did anybody else get the feeling Juliet wanted Jack unconscious during the surgery so he couldn't see what she was going to do? Plus she did the diagnosis on him - my theory is she even gave him some drug that could mimic the symptoms of an appendix about to rupture, so she could open him up.
> 
> I've got this sneaking feeling she implanted something in him - like a homing device or something.


Bernard was in there with her. I doubt she did anything.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

NoThru22 said:


> So the Cerberus didn't kill Keamy and his men. Interesting. Why would it spare them? I don't like that.





stevieleej said:


> I thought that was very odd. All that screaming and only one person was being carried? Cerberus was very mad. There should have been more damage.


If you watch that episode with closed captioning you can see Keamy yelling FALLBACK! to his men.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

You guys think there is any chance that after LOST is completely over they will release a DVD edition with all scenes in chronological order?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> You guys think there is any chance that after LOST is completely over they will release a DVD edition with all scenes in chronological order?


No.

Cool idea, but for it to be practical it would have to all be on one disc (I doubt there would be enough market for that alone, so it would have to be a special feature on a complete series-set, much like the Memento feature where you can play the movie in chronological order).

Unless Blu-Ray has that kind of capacity...does it?


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I have to say, having no memory makes watching Lost very difficult. I had no idea what was going on this episode. I keep seeing people with babies and aren't they all named Aaron? I'd forgotten the part where Jack was Claire's half brother. I don't know half of what is going on anymore. I guess I should take notes.

I thought it interesting that Hurley thought the Oceanic Six were dead. I thought it interesting that Jack has not worked on his abs at all. I thought it interesting that a hot Hollywood actress does not have perfect Hollywood teeth.

As far as the storyline goes, I'm hopelessly confused.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing about Kate's teeth! I guess that Canadian medical system is not so hot. 

If they get off the island in the next few weeks, and Jack has a fresh scar from his operation, won't it be hard to explain? Unless Juliet is rescued with them, and where she came from would be even harder to explain. Plus, how could the surgery be done without the equipment they had? You'd think they would all undergo complete physicals when they return. 

So Miles saw Christian--of course he sees dead people all the time. I thought too that Claire probably didn't know her Dad was dead. So maybe she thought he came from the freighter to rescue her. Still don't know how he would get her to leave the baby except by force. 

Jack seemed to have a strange attitude to Sawyer's staying behind. He said, "I'm the one who came back," like he was taking the more dangerous path and Sawyer was more cowardly to stay behind. I would have thought it would be the other way--Sawyer would be pushing people aside to be rescued while Jack refused to go until everyone else was safe.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> Are we going to see Claire again before the Oceanic 6 take off for home?


Desmond says yes. (Unless her on the helicopter is part of that trip, and she doesn't make it after the helicopter leaves.)


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

milo99 said:


> HH = happy hour
> 
> damn.. can't believe this was 3 years ago
> http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=239068&highlight=beep


Doh. I actually thought in my head (with sound, not letters) "maybe it means happy hour.. nah, two h's".. With all of the time I've spent in the happy hour forum, I'm stunned I never saw HH together, and also stunned that I missed that thread.

(then again, sometimes months go by where I don't check it at all. I get sucked in - I'll get hooked on like 10 threads at a time, and they'll pull me in for days)

It'd have been better if it was Jm J Bullock sitting in the back of a closet saying the word "Beep" repeatedly.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

justapixel said:


> I have to say, having no memory makes watching Lost very difficult. I had no idea what was going on this episode. I keep seeing people with babies and aren't they all named Aaron? I'd forgotten the part where Jack was Claire's half brother. I don't know half of what is going on anymore. I guess I should take notes.
> 
> I thought it interesting that Hurley thought the Oceanic Six were dead. I thought it interesting that Jack has not worked on his abs at all. I thought it interesting that a hot Hollywood actress does not have perfect Hollywood teeth.
> 
> As far as the storyline goes, I'm hopelessly confused.


Welcome to being a member of the older generation. Even with 1400 SATs, things get kinda confusing. Bummah!


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Bananfish said:


> Did anybody else get the feeling Juliet wanted Jack unconscious during the surgery so he couldn't see what she was going to do? Plus she did the diagnosis on him - my theory is she even gave him some drug that could mimic the symptoms of an appendix about to rupture, so she could open him up.
> 
> I've got this sneaking feeling she implanted something in him - like a homing device or something.


It crossed my mind as well.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I had been wondering how Kate wound up with Aaron. She wasn't one of the major caregivers to him on the island. Although I guess with Claire and Charlie out of the picture and Hurley in a mental institute, there weren't many people to choose from. Anyway, it makes more sense if Jack realized he was his nephew and he and Kate moved in together with Aaron.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Other thoughts......

I think kthis solidifies the season finale "He'll be expecting me", as either Aaron or maybe Sawyer.

I also was thinking....with all the time travel stuff....maybe timelines get crossed and the "him" is Jack from a different timeline and the Kate and Jack of the finale are in the wrong time continuum.

Naaaaa.....

Great episode. Kate's behind in undies...... :up: :up:


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

jlb said:


> Great episode. Kate's behind in undies...... :up: :up:


This is why I'm surprised no one has posted screencaps of the episode yet!


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

jhowell said:


> Are you Locke? You should count your kidneys!


Hmmm. Kidneys... Check.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

BeanMeScot said:


> I had been wondering how Kate wound up with Aaron. She wasn't one of the major caregivers to him on the island. Although I guess with Claire and Charlie out of the picture and Hurley in a mental institute, there weren't many people to choose from. Anyway, it makes more sense if Jack realized he was his nephew and he and Kate moved in together with Aaron.


You put what I was thinking into words. Okay, I guess I was wondering about the Kate/Aaron thing because she wasn't helping Claire that much. And in the flash forwards she is like Super Mom! I'm not getting it.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

tewcewl said:


> This is why I'm surprised no one has posted screencaps of the episode yet!


ok....


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> You guys think there is any chance that after LOST is completely over they will release a DVD edition with all scenes in chronological order?


I've been hoping for that, too, but doubt it will happen. For one thing, there are a number of events that occurred in multiple scenes from a variety of perspectives. Also, there are many events that occur simultaneously, sometimes several at once. There have even been some scenes where the events are shown to have occurred with slight differences depending whose perspective the story is being told from (I'm thinking of one from a couple of Sun & Jin flashbacks).

I would love to see it but I just don't see the producers putting it out. But maybe someday someone with lots of free time will do it. There's a cool video on youtube that shows the plane crash with a bunch of split screens showing the crash with the various characters' perspectives all synched up. Watching that shows what a major effort it would be to do that for the entire series.

Off the top of my head I'm trying to think of what the earliest scenes would be... Ben and his dad arriving on the island? Sawyer's parents' murder-suicide?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> I've been hoping for that, too, but doubt it will happen. For one thing, there are a number of events that occurred in multiple scenes from a variety of perspectives. Also, there are many events that occur simultaneously, sometimes several at once. There have even been some scenes where the events are shown to have occurred with slight differences depending whose perspective the story is being told from (I'm thinking of one from a couple of Sun & Jin flashbacks).
> 
> I would love to see it but I just don't see the producers putting it out. But maybe someday someone with lots of free time will do it. There's a cool video on youtube that shows the plane crash with a bunch of split screens showing the crash with the various characters' perspectives all synched up. Watching that shows what a major effort it would be to do that for the entire series.
> 
> Off the top of my head I'm trying to think of what the earliest scenes would be... Ben and his dad arriving on the island? Sawyer's parents' murder-suicide?


When does 1996-Desmond's trip to Farraday's lab happen? In 2004, in 1996, or both?


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Is his getting the other doctor to give him an rx the beginning of his drug addiction as we saw earlier this season?


Actually, we did see Jack drinking vodka with what appeared to be his morning orange juice back in this season's premiere. I think that was supposed to be a hint of a developing substance abuse problem.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

betts4 said:


> You put what I was thinking into words. Okay, I guess I was wondering about the Kate/Aaron thing because she wasn't helping Claire that much. And in the flash forwards she is like Super Mom! I'm not getting it.


They hinted at it in "Eggtown." Kate was hanging out a lot with Claire while they were camped out at the Barracks with Locke. She even said something about not being good with babies which I guess was supposed to be a bit of ironic foreshadowing. And there was the possibility of her being pregnant by Sawyer, too.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> Actually, we did see Jack drinking vodka with what appeared to be his morning orange juice back in this season's premiere. I think that was supposed to be a hint of a developing substance abuse problem.


Last week Kate caught Jack popping pills on the island. She asked him what they were and he said they were antibiotics. Maybe he was lying.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

aindik said:


> Last week Kate caught Jack popping pills on the island. She asked him what they were and he said they were antibiotics. Maybe he was lying.


Isn't that sort of suggesting that he faked the appendicitis?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> Isn't that sort of suggesting that he faked the appendicitis?


Why? Just because the antibiotics were really narcotics doesn't mean he faked the appendicitis. Perhaps they were painkillers.


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

jlb said:


> Other thoughts......
> 
> I think kthis solidifies the season finale "He'll be expecting me", as either Aaron or maybe Sawyer.


I think it solidifies that it is Aaron and NOT Sawyer....Jack said in this episode that Sawyer chose to stay.....meaning he never left the island.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

unixadm said:


> I think it solidifies that it is Aaron and NOT Sawyer....Jack said in this episode that Sawyer chose to stay.....meaning he never left the island.


Agreed, but I thought that this was all resolved several episodes ago.


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

Given this episode, it is interesting that Kate and Jack met at the airport in the season finale last year...why not just meet at the house?


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

vman said:


> Given this episode, it is interesting that Kate and Jack met at the airport in the season finale last year...why not just meet at the house?


Perhaps Kate banned Jack from coming to the house. We have not yet seen the gap that completely closes off the Kate/Jack flash-forward from what we saw in this episode to where they are at the end of last year's season finale.



jeff125va said:


> There's a cool video on youtube that shows the plane crash with a bunch of split screens showing the crash with the various characters' perspectives all synched up. Watching that shows what a major effort it would be to do that for the entire series.


The PHENOMENAL YouTube video referenced here can be found at:


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

aindik said:


> Why? Just because the antibiotics were really narcotics doesn't mean he faked the appendicitis. Perhaps they were painkillers.


I guess they could have been, but it doesn't make much sense that he'd lie about it, since appendicitis is pretty painful. To the extent that lying would be a sign of addiction, it doesn't make much sense that he would have been addicted at that point. And it hasn't appeared that he had any problem with pain medication between the appendicitis and the events in this flashforward. And the pills he asked the other doctor for were for anti-anxiety, if I'm not mistaken. I would think that if he developed a fondness for whatever pain pills he might have been taking, that he would have asked for a prescription for something similar.

My impression was that his asking for the prescription was meant to be the beginning of his pill addiction, since you'd expect them to show us significant events, like the first time he got a prescription.

Still, I think his drinking in the morning and taking the pills with beer were meant to indicate that this wasn't the VERY first step toward his state in TTLG, so I wouldn't completely rule it out.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

vman said:


> Given this episode, it is interesting that Kate and Jack met at the airport in the season finale last year...why not just meet at the house?


Given what we saw near the end of this episode, and Jack's state in that episode, I think it's obvious why she didn't want Jack around Aaron. I'd be surprised if they even spend another episode filling in that gap.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

justapixel said:


> I have to say, having no memory makes watching Lost very difficult. I had no idea what was going on this episode. I keep seeing people with babies and aren't they all named Aaron? I'd forgotten the part where Jack was Claire's half brother. I don't know half of what is going on anymore. I guess I should take notes.


This is why I like the threads here. I can never remember all this stuff, but usually some posts here points out the obvious stuff that I've forgotten and I get lots of "oh, yeah" moments while reading.


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

jeff125va said:


> Given what we saw near the end of this episode, and Jack's state in that episode, I think it's obvious why she didn't want Jack around Aaron. I'd be surprised if they even spend another episode filling in that gap.


Perhaps, but I think there is still a lot unexplained. Isn't there even some dialogue from the season finale about meeting at the usual place, or at least that she would know where. Despite the fight in this episode, there is clearly a lot more disintegration that must occur in their relationship before we get to the events of the season finale.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

vman said:


> Given this episode, it is interesting that Kate and Jack met at the airport in the season finale last year...why not just meet at the house?





vman said:


> Perhaps, but I think there is still a lot unexplained. Isn't there even some dialogue from the season finale about meeting at the usual place, or at least that she would know where. Despite the fight in this episode, there is clearly a lot more disintegration that must occur in their relationship before we get to the events of the season finale.


Yes, in fact, when Jack calls Kate in the season finale, I think she says that he's not supposed to call her. Couple that with the fact that they met at a secluded place where there is lots of loud noise, and I think we can guess that Jack has become very paranoid about someone finding/chasing the O6. I'm sure it has to do with Widmore and what Ben/Sayid are up to. Perhaps he sent Kate/Aaron into hiding and doesn't want them found.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Stumbled across this EW article on the episode and thought some of the ideas were intriguing:



> http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20197443,00.html
> 
> <SNIP>''The Pool of Tears'' [read by Jack to Aaron] is a transitional chapter in Alice's adventure. She's just fallen out of her world but finds herself stuck in a stuffy corridor on the other side of a door leading into Wonderland proper. As she ponders the riddle of herself and the problem of opening the door - a problem because the door is rather tiny and she has grown very large thanks to a piece of magic cake - she cools herself with a fan left behind by the White Rabbit, oblivious of the fact that the very act of fanning is magically making her smaller. The dilemma is making her weep: Poor Alice can't figure out how she fits - literally - in her new world. (I swear to you, this is relevant.) Similarly, ''Something Nice Back Home'' was partly a transitional passage in the Lost saga, a busywork episode designed to put all the characters in position for the year's big finale, a three-part affair that starts in two weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, in fact, when Jack calls Kate in the season finale, I think she says that he's not supposed to call her. Couple that with the fact that they met at a secluded place where there is lots of loud noise, and I think we can guess that Jack has become very paranoid about someone finding/chasing the O6. I'm sure it has to do with Widmore and what Ben/Sayid are up to. Perhaps he sent Kate/Aaron into hiding and doesn't want them found.


Yeah, true, although Jack had not gone into hiding himself. But I agree, Jack's addiction alone doesn't really explain why they wouldn't just meet at a diner or something. Still, if it does turn out simply to be that she doesn't want Jack around Aaron because of his substance abuse, I think we've seen enough to figure out how he got from his state in this episode to his state in TTLG.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Can anyone help me out- is there any interaction between Sayid and the other Oceanic 6 in the flashforwards? For some reason I think I remember someone showing up on TV in somebody else's flashforward. 

Just trying to make sure they're all in the same frame of reference.

I feel like I'm missing something. Hurley, Jack, and Sayid all get back and experience momentary bliss, and then their lives take a turn for the worse. In Hurley and Jack's case it's because of the same issues/problems they had prior to the crash. Possibly Sayid as well, though that's not borne out from what we've seen. Regardless, he's in exactly the same kind of life he was in before the plane crash.

But Kate, Aaron and Sun don't seem to fit that. Excluding Aaron, shouldn't Kate at least have a lousy life? 

Kate's trial-based flashforward takes place first, then Jack's flashforward from this episode, and finally Jack's flashforward from last season's finale, right?


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Can anyone help me out- is there any interaction between Sayid and the other Oceanic 6 in the flashforwards? For some reason I think I remember someone showing up on TV in somebody else's flashforward.
> 
> Just trying to make sure they're all in the same frame of reference.
> 
> ...


From what I've gathered, Sayid was reunited with his wife when he first returned. That would be his "blissful" time. Then she was murdered. Not so blissful.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Can anyone help me out- is there any interaction between Sayid and the other Oceanic 6 in the flashforwards? For some reason I think I remember someone showing up on TV in somebody else's flashforward.
> 
> Just trying to make sure they're all in the same frame of reference.
> 
> ...


I think what happens is, their lives all go to hell but in a progression. Michael's first, then Hurley's, then Jack's (and also Sayid's, though I'm not sure in what order, and not quite in the same way). I think we will see Kate's life go to hell eventually, but at some flash forward that takes place after the airport scene. I think Sun's life will eventually go to hell, too. This will motivate them to try to get back to the island, I think.



betts4 said:


> Kate's trial-based flashforward takes place first, then Jack's flashforward from this episode, and finally Jack's flashforward from last season's finale, right?


Yes. But we don't know how much time has passed between this week's and the airport scene.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Can anyone help me out- is there any interaction between Sayid and the other Oceanic 6 in the flashforwards? For some reason I think I remember someone showing up on TV in somebody else's flashforward.
> 
> Just trying to make sure they're all in the same frame of reference.
> 
> ...


We saw Jack watching Hurley's car chase and Sun watching Nikki on Expose. That's all I can think of.

Well, Kate's return probably didn't start out like the rest of them, and who knows where it will go. We really don't know how good or bad it is for her when she meets up with Jack in TTLG. But I don't really know why you'd say that she _should_ have a lousy life in the first place.

Those three episodes take place in that order, yes.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

jeff125va said:


> Yeah, true, although Jack had not gone into hiding himself. But I agree, Jack's addiction alone doesn't really explain why they wouldn't just meet at a diner or something. Still, if it does turn out simply to be that she doesn't want Jack around Aaron because of his substance abuse, I think we've seen enough to figure out how he got from his state in this episode to his state in TTLG.


A restraining order, perhaps?


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

betts4 said:


> Can anyone help me out- is there any interaction between Sayid and the other Oceanic 6 in the flashforwards? For some reason I think I remember someone showing up on TV in somebody else's flashforward.


When Ben was transported to Tunisia, he saw Sayid on TV.


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

aindik said:


> Yes. But we don't know how much time has passed between this week's and the airport scene.


Long enough for Jack to grow a nice full beard!


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

wprager said:


> A restraining order, perhaps?


If she were scared of him enough to get a restraining order, why would she meet him in the middle of nowhere with no witnesses?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> If she were scared of him enough to get a restraining order, why would she meet him in the middle of nowhere with no witnesses?


Perhaps she fears for Aaron but knows she can handle herself.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

aindik said:


> Perhaps she fears for Aaron but knows she can handle herself.


So she can take out Jack if he's attacking her, but not if he's attacking Aaron? Does that really make sense to anyone?


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

jeff125va said:


> So she can take out Jack if he's attacking her, but not if he's attacking Aaron? Does that really make sense to anyone?


I think the point is the best way to protect Aaron from any perceived danger is to keep him away from it. Like any parent, they'd rather put themselves at risk.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

jeff125va said:


> So she can take out Jack if he's attacking her, but not if he's attacking Aaron? Does that really make sense to anyone?


Not attacking, but simply being a bad influence/scaring him with his antics, etc. A restraining order could be just the kind of tough love she could have used to get him sober.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

jradford said:


> I think the point is the best way to protect Aaron from any perceived danger is to keep him away from it. Like any parent, they'd rather put themselves at risk.


If the parent were forced to choose, yes. But she wasn't.

If I considered someone such a threat to me or my child that I had to get a restraining order, I can't imagine I'd leave my kid at home in the middle of the night, even with a nanny. How did she know Jack wasn't luring her away? And If I were going to meet with the person at all, why of all places would it be in a secluded area with no one around?


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

wprager said:


> Not attacking, but simply being a bad influence/scaring him with his antics, etc. A restraining order could be just the kind of tough love she could have used to get him sober.


That I can see, but it doesn't explain why they met where they did.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I wonder if Aaron is "in contact" with forces from the island--Christian, Charlie, Jacob, whoever--and would tell them if he knew Kate was seeing Jack. So she has to deceive him and hide from whoever might be following she and Jack and watching them. Maybe they can read Aaron's mind. Sun might eventually find herself in the same situation.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

On the rewatch, I was thinking about the HH thread you guys had mentioned that I missed.. But then when he finally found the sound I thought "yeah that was just their HH thread.. this one is a regular old smoke detector"..

Then I thought "wow, how did I miss that hint/joke from the writers.. The smoke detector is beeping, in the room where Jack sees his dead father..".. Maybe it is the smoke monster taking the shape of people after all (or, maybe the writers are playing on that theory to distract us).


----------



## jwehman (Feb 26, 2003)

aindik said:


> Last week Kate caught Jack popping pills on the island. She asked him what they were and he said they were antibiotics. Maybe he was lying.


The screencaps over at Lost eastereggs shows that the bottle was labeled "-cillian" ... the first part is unreadable, so there's no knowledge of exactly what antibiotic he's taking. However, antibiotics for a stomach bug is a weird way for a doctor to proceed (I would think he'd think it was viral...)


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

jkeegan said:


> On the rewatch, I was thinking about the HH thread you guys had mentioned that I missed.. But then when he finally found the sound I thought "yeah that was just their HH thread.. this one is a regular old smoke detector"..
> 
> Then I thought "wow, how did I miss that hint/joke from the writers.. The smoke detector is beeping, in the room where Jack sees his dead father..".. Maybe it is the smoke monster taking the shape of people after all (or, maybe the writers are playing on that theory to distract us).


I think the beeping was more of a joke than a hint.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> I wonder if Aaron is "in contact" with forces from the island--Christian, Charlie, Jacob, whoever--and would tell them if he knew Kate was seeing Jack. So she has to deceive him and hide from whoever might be following she and Jack and watching them. Maybe they can read Aaron's mind. Sun might eventually find herself in the same situation.


I was speculating that it had something to do with him not supposed to be "raised by another" but even if Kate knew about that it would obviously include her as well, so I doubt it. I think it most likely has to do with Jack's behavior, except the fact that they met in secret makes me think there may be something more to the story.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

jwehman said:


> The screencaps over at Lost eastereggs shows that the bottle was labeled "-cillian" ... the first part is unreadable, so there's no knowledge of exactly what antibiotic he's taking. However, antibiotics for a stomach bug is a weird way for a doctor to proceed (I would think he'd think it was viral...)


Cool, thanks. I think it may have just been a bit of foreshadowing that Jack was startled by Kate while taking pills, even though they were legitimately medicinal in this case. My first thought would be virus too but bacterial certainly doesn't seem implausible at all. I think it was more of a device for the foreshadowing.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

jkeegan said:


> Then I thought "wow, how did I miss that hint/joke from the writers.. The smoke detector is beeping, in the room where Jack sees his dead father..".. Maybe it is the smoke monster taking the shape of people after all (or, maybe the writers are playing on that theory to distract us).


Nice catch! Whether it was a hint or a joke I don't know, but in either case I'm sure you are right on the money and that is why the whole bit with the smoke detector was a part of the scene.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Definitely a good catch. Even before I read this, I was thinking that Jack seemed almost too scared right at the first beep in front of the x-rays. Smoke alarms don&#8217;t bother me at all when they beep like that, maybe being in an office with all the lights out and the beeping startled him a bit but it seemed a little too much. Also what was kind of interesting was that the black female doctor thanked Jack for "saving us".


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ihatecable said:


> Also what was kind of interesting was that the black female doctor thanked Jack for "saving us".


Wasn't she just being sarcastic, and also probably playing on the press he's clearly gotten for being the guy that saved the O6?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

The smoke detector beep sounded like the alarm countdown beep to me. I was expecting Jack to walk out and be in the bunker again.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Wasn't she just being sarcastic, and also probably playing on the press he's clearly gotten for being the guy that saved the O6?


That's exactly how I took it, assuming you mean sarcasm in the sense that all he did was replace a battery. Which makes me think, do we have any clue what the O-6's story is regarding how they got off the island? I assume that that is where Jack's heroism comes into play, since their story is that Kate saved them all initially. Unless I'm having a MAJOR brain lapse I don't think we even have a hint about that, do we?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> That's exactly how I took it, assuming you mean sarcasm in the sense that all he did was replace a battery. Which makes me think, do we have any clue what the O-6's story is regarding how they got off the island? I assume that that is where Jack's heroism comes into play, since their story is that Kate saved them all initially. Unless I'm having a MAJOR brain lapse I don't think we even have a hint about that, do we?


Where have we seen press coverage of Jack as a hero, or mention that such press coverage existed?

I think all we know of the O6 story is the part Jack told on the witness stand at Kate's trial.

When I saw Jack replace the smoke detector thing, I thought "WTH is he doing climbing up there himself," and then thought "Jack likes to fix things." But, does taking out the battery and not replacing it count as fixing a smoke detector? I was almost expecting the whole building to burn down after Jack left. Perhaps the moral is, Jack likes to try to fix things but ends up breaking them.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

aindik said:


> Where have we seen press coverage of Jack as a hero, or mention that such press coverage existed?
> 
> I think all we know of the O6 story is the part Jack told on the witness stand at Kate's trial.
> 
> When I saw Jack replace the smoke detector thing, I thought "WTH is he doing climbing up there himself," and then thought "Jack likes to fix things." But, does taking out the battery and not replacing it count as fixing a smoke detector? I was almost expecting the whole building to burn down after Jack left. Perhaps the moral is, Jack likes to try to fix things but ends up breaking them.


In Through The Looking Glass, after he had saved the people on the bridge, someone who saw him in line at the pharmacy referred to him as a hero "twice over" (or something to that effect).

It's hard to say how much significance was intended there. I don't think it takes someone with Jack's level of need to fix things to have gone out and stopped the thing from beeping. Plus, like you said, he didn't really fix it. I think it was more about the humor of the beeping being reminiscent of the hatch.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

jkeegan said:


> Then I thought "wow, how did I miss that hint/joke from the writers.. The smoke detector is beeping, in the room where Jack sees his dead father..".. Maybe it is the smoke monster taking the shape of people after all (or, maybe the writers are playing on that theory to distract us).


That trademark LOST WOOOOOSHHH! is the sound of yet another cool point going over my head until I read it here. Smoke detector


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

ihatecable said:


> Also what was kind of interesting was that the black female doctor thanked Jack for "saving us".


I thought it was interesting that both times he saw his Dad in the hospital, he saw that woman _immediately _afterward. Almost like what he thought was his Dad, was really her. I thought I was reading too much into things, but then my wife brought it up too, before I could even verbalize what I was thinking.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

stiffi said:


> I thought it was interesting that both times he saw his Dad in the hospital, he saw that woman _immediately _afterward. Almost like what he thought was his Dad, was really her. I thought I was reading too much into things, but then my wife brought it up too, before I could even verbalize what I was thinking.


I think you were right when you thought you were reading too much into things. She wasn't there when Claire saw him. I think it's pretty common in TV and movies that when someone sees a ghost or similar apparition, a real person usually comes up to them shortly after and the ghost disappears, leaving doubt (for the viewer and the character) about the realness of the ghost.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

jeff125va said:


> I think you were right when you thought you were reading too much into things. She wasn't there when Claire saw him.doubt


That was on the island, though. Where we have seen the smoke monster roaming around freely. My thought was that if the smoke monster is somehow manifesting apparitions, there has to be some way to launch it, or control it in the real world. I was thinking this woman could be a plant by Ben, to carry around some sort of portable smoke monster launcher.


----------



## dadx2 (Oct 14, 2002)

Why would a hospital have battery operated smoke detectors? All businesses have their smoke detectors hard wired into the electrical system.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

dadx2 said:


> Why would a hospital have battery operated smoke detectors? All businesses have their smoke detectors hard wired into the electrical system.


Have you been to all businesses? Also I didn't take this to be a hospital, it looked more like a private practice to me.

Greg


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

gchance said:


> Have you been to all businesses?


OK, "all businesses up to code." 

Don't make me look up the NFPA code for it, but I'm pretty sure from my brief foray into Facilities Management that smoke detectors wired into building power and a sprinkler system would be required in any office that size, hospital or no. Or maybe I just stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night. 

But yeah, I think it was a deliberate 'Smokey' reference - just like the 'No Smoking' sign in the police interrogation room in Hurley's episode, right before Charlie swam up to the window...


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

stiffi said:


> That was on the island, though. Where we have seen the smoke monster roaming around freely. My thought was that if the smoke monster is somehow manifesting apparitions, there has to be some way to launch it, or control it in the real world. I was thinking this woman could be a plant by Ben, to carry around some sort of portable smoke monster launcher.


That never would have occurred to me.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

dadx2 said:


> Why would a hospital have battery operated smoke detectors? All businesses have their smoke detectors hard wired into the electrical system.


I always thought the batteries were a backup for the electrical power. Mine are hardwired but I get that beeping every few months when one of the batteries dies.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

If you have batteries *just* as backup, but they die every "few months" then I'd suggest you get an electrician to check your wiring.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

wprager said:


> If you have batteries *just* as backup, but they die every "few months" then I'd suggest you get an electrician to check your wiring.


I'm saying that one of them (probably 8-10 total) dies every few months. And by few it's probably more like 6. Somehow though it always seems to happen between 3 and 5 am.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> If you have an orphan baby and you have his uncle, who is a respected doctor and Kate who is wanted for murder, why would she have had him in the first place? Maybe it's not public knowledge that Jack is his uncle.
> 
> Are we going to see Claire again before the Oceanic 6 take off for home?


My guess is that it's not public knowledge. Even if their story includes Claire as one of the original survivors (i.e. Claire was one of the first six, then died during childbirth and replaced by Aaron) I doubt that they would have told anyone that they'd discovered they were brother and sister (which seems to be the case). I mean, it really wouldn't give anything away, but still, I just sort of doubt it. It seems like such a huge coincidence that it could raise suspicions unnecessarily.

This leads me to some thoughts on Christian and the Star Wars themes in the show. We have Aaron being raised by his uncle. We have Jack and Claire not knowing that they are brother and sister, and recent hints that they might soon discover that. Is all of this meant to be a hint about Christian being some Darth Vader-esque character? I mean, for all his faults, we've had no indication that he was truly evil. Then again, nothing we've seen of him while he was alive gave any indication that he'd turn out to be the supernatural figure that he has become. Plus, despite their connections, Jack and Claire have never had much of a bond, even a non-romantic one (not that I think they would have ever written something like that).

Anyway, just some thoughts. I definitely think we'll be learning more about Christian in the near future. However, my personal speculation is that Sawyer ends up staying in order to find Claire, so unless we see her all by herself, my initial guess is no, we won't see her again before they leave the island. Although I'm not sure how Jack would figure out that Christian is Claire's father, too, at least as certainly as was hinted at in this episode. I mean, if Sawyer or Miles told him that Claire saw some guy and she called him dad, would he really be able to put things together just because he'd seen his dad?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> I'm not sure how Jack would figure out that Christian is Claire's father, too, at least as certainly as was hinted at in this episode. I mean, if Sawyer or Miles told him that Claire saw some guy and she called him dad, would he really be able to put things together just because he'd seen his dad?


Sawyer knows what Jack's dad looks like - if Sawyer sees Christian, and Claire says it's her dad, he will tell Jack.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

MickeS said:


> Sawyer knows what Jack's dad looks like - if Sawyer sees Christian, and Claire says it's her dad, he will tell Jack.


Does Sawyer know Christian is Jack's Dad? I cannot remember.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

stiffi said:


> Does Sawyer know Christian is Jack's Dad? I cannot remember.


He put two and two together in a conversation with Jack that made Jack cry, though I'm not remembering exactly how. I think it had something to do with the Red Sox.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Right, Sawyer ran into Christian in an Aussie bar where he related something about his son the American surgeon and used some Red Sox catchphrase about them winning the pennant someday. Jack relates to Sawyer about his dad the drunk that died in Australia and uses the phrase as well which causes Sawyer to figure it out. In true Lost fashion Sawyer does not tell Jack about meeting Christian for no other reason than to just not tell him.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

LlamaLarry said:


> In true Lost fashion Sawyer does not tell Jack about meeting Christian for no other reason than to just not tell him.


I thought he did tell him how proud his dad was of him, or something like that.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

LlamaLarry said:


> Right, Sawyer ran into Christian in an Aussie bar where he related something about his son the American surgeon and used some Red Sox catchphrase about them winning the pennant someday. Jack relates to Sawyer about his dad the drunk that died in Australia and uses the phrase as well which causes Sawyer to figure it out. In true Lost fashion Sawyer does not tell Jack about meeting Christian for no other reason than to just not tell him.


He didn't tell Jack when he first realized it, like you said (in "Outlaws") but later told him the story, right before they were going to leave on the raft, in "Exodus, Part 1").


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

aindik said:


> I thought he did tell him how proud his dad was of him, or something like that.


Yeah, he said something along those lines, but I did not get the impression that Jack actually knew he was passing on something from his dad vs an unexpected warm fuzzy from Sawyer. Been a long while and I have no idea when in the timeline it occurred to look it up. 

ETA: Thanks Jeff! I don't remember the raft scene so I appreciate the title so I can look it up.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

LlamaLarry said:


> Yeah, he said something along those lines, but I did not get the impression that Jack actually knew he was passing on something from his dad vs an unexpected warm fuzzy from Sawyer. Been a long while and I have no idea when in the timeline it occurred to look it up.
> 
> ETA: Thanks Jeff! I don't remember the raft scene so I appreciate the title so I can look it up.


Sure. You're partially remembering correctly. Sawyer never explicitly said that he knew it was Jack's dad, but they both knew and knew that the other knew they knew, etc. They ran into each other in the woods, if that helps. One of the all-time great Lost scenes, IMHO.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

MickeS said:


> Sawyer knows what Jack's dad looks like - if Sawyer sees Christian, and Claire says it's her dad, he will tell Jack.


Yeah, that's possible and would be very interesting. But it's a big "if" considering that Christian tends to disappear whenever someone who is not his child comes around. Then again Hurley saw him while peeking in the cabin window. And of course, things can always change. He could pop in for a visit on his grandson while Sawyer is taking care of him.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

From Exodus, Part 1:



> SAWYER: Going into the jungle after the boom sticks, huh?
> 
> JACK: Yeah.
> 
> ...


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

MickeS said:


> Sawyer knows what Jack's dad looks like - if Sawyer sees Christian, and Claire says it's her dad, he will tell Jack.


Or Jack could find out about Claire when he finally clears up his dad's affairs (sorry about the pun). There could be something in Christian's papers about her. I can't remember whether or not he had been sending her mother money over the years, but if he did there would have to be a papertrail. She might be mentioned in his will. He might have told his lawyer about her.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

aindik said:


> When I saw Jack replace the smoke detector thing, I thought "WTH is he doing climbing up there himself," and then thought "Jack likes to fix things." But, does taking out the battery and not replacing it count as fixing a smoke detector?


Seems much simpler to me: "that beep is annoying me! how to stop it?" And my smoke detectors are also wired to central power, but have a battery, and beep when it runs out (first time that happened was a couple of months ago, so that one lasted 3½ years), and shuts up when I take the battery out, so that all works.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Hunter Green said:


> Seems much simpler to me: "that beep is annoying me! how to stop it?" And my smoke detectors are also wired to central power, but have a battery, and beep when it runs out (first time that happened was a couple of months ago, so that one lasted 3½ years), and shuts up when I take the battery out, so that all works.


If I had a smoke detector beeping outside my office, I would call building maintenance. Even if it was after hours.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

aindik said:


> If I had a smoke detector beeping outside my office, I would call building maintenance. Even if it was after hours.


The place looked deserted. It might have been really late. If it was just a small office building near the hospital (as opposed to a separate area in the hospital) there might not have been anyone there. Even if there were, I think it's a safe bet that he would have had to wait longer than just going out there and doing it himself.

In any case, the point is like HG said, it could easily have been more out of annoyance than an example of Jack's need to fix things. It required minimal effort on Jack's part, and as you pointed out, he didn't really FIX it, he just got it to stop beeping. He probably called building maintenance later to have the battery actually replaced.

I think it was primarily about the beeping. And a little bit to set up a spooky atmosphere for when he sees Christian.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

jkeegan said:


> From Exodus, Part 1:


Man, I got choked up just reading that. GREAT scene.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

jeff125va said:


> Man, I got choked up just reading that. GREAT scene.


 You and me both. What made it better is I remembered that when Sawyer said:



> And this guy, Christian, tells me he wishes he had the stones to pick up the phone


he paused just before saying the name Christian, and said it very deliberately, to let Jack know without doubt that he was revealing it was actually his Dad he talked to. Dunno why, but that part got me even more than the line about banged-around kids being like dogs.

Can't wait for tonight.. More Lost!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

aindik said:


> If I had a smoke detector beeping outside my office, I would call building maintenance. Even if it was after hours.


It would've been interesting if Jack disabled the smoke detector and that allowed the Smoke monster to infiltrate the building.

Oh, I should totally be a writer for this show ...


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

jkeegan said:


> You and me both. What made it better is I remembered that when Sawyer said:
> 
> he paused just before saying the name Christian, and said it very deliberately, to let Jack know without doubt that he was revealing it was actually his Dad he talked to. Dunno why, but that part got me even more than the line about banged-around kids being like dogs.
> 
> Can't wait for tonight.. More Lost!


Yes! I was thinking of that part when I read through it. The camera switched to Jack as he said the name and Jack got all choked up. Guess I'm gonna have to pull out the S1 DVD's tonight.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

And here's the scene between Sawyer and Christian, in the bar:



> SAWYER [downing a shot]: Again.
> 
> BARTENDER: Are you sure about that, mate?
> 
> ...


It always stuck out at me because of the talk of hell. At the time, I wondered whether if maybe the writers were dropping clues.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

getreal said:


> ...
> Oh, I should totally be a writer for this show ...


In a way, I wonder if we all ... _are_.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

wprager said:


> In a way, I wonder if we all ... _are_.


... and THEN, Jack told Juliette, Kate, Sun, and Claire to slowly remove their clothes.....

(and gave Randy a quarter... ?)


----------

